# Neuer Launcher



## Mars (16. November 2005)

Hallo,

funktioniert Blasc mit dem neuen WoW Launcher? Weil ich denke mal wenn man als Wow.exe die Launcher.exe angibt, dann wird er schon dann versuchen die Daten zu parsen, wenn die Launcher.exe geschlossen wurde (also wenn man dort auf "Spielen" klickt), oder?


----------



## Regnor (16. November 2005)

Mars schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> funktioniert Blasc mit dem neuen WoW Launcher? Weil ich denke mal wenn man als Wow.exe die Launcher.exe angibt, dann wird er schon dann versuchen die Daten zu parsen, wenn die Launcher.exe geschlossen wurde (also wenn man dort auf "Spielen" klickt), oder?
> [post="103958"][/post]​




Hallo Mars
Momentan ist es ja in BLASC nicht möglich eine andere Datei für den Start als WoW.exe anzugeben.  
Im Automodus sollte es kein Problem geben da BLASC dein WoW anhand eines eindeutigen Bezeichners erkennt. Definitiv kann ich dir das aber erst heut abend sagen.
Generell wird es heute abend einen BLASC Patch geben welcher es erlaubt in der Konfiguration auch die Launcher.exe anzugeben.

Gruß
Regnor


----------



## B3N (16. November 2005)

Siehe unsere aktuelle Newsmeldung:

http://www.blasc.de/?p=news


----------



## B3N (16. November 2005)

Neue Version ist raus, siehe News.


----------

